# ***oxford needs a member to run a log****



## Flash Labs (Jan 5, 2018)

We need a credible member who will run a complete log start to finish


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 5, 2018)

On what gear? Anything specific?


----------



## Flash Labs (Jan 5, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> On what gear? Anything specific?



email me brother


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys Oxford is going to sponsor me testing there gear. He seams like a nice guy and is totally open to an honest review across the board on the oils and tabs.

I'm going to switch out the gear in my log to Oxford gear. They don't have water based so it will take a shuffle or two to get there. I'm going to be changing up gear protocol every five weeks so hopefully they hang in there so we can sample many different oils and tabs they have. Keep you posted!

Thank you Oxford!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 6, 2018)

There stuff is good. They have a tren blend that's unreal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jan 6, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> They have a tren blend that's unreal.



:yeahthat:That Tri-Tren is bad-fucking-ass:headbang:


----------



## bigtime (Jan 27, 2018)

Oxford, if you need someone else to test products then I'm down...my body reacts very well...


----------



## bigtime (Jan 31, 2018)

Test e, eq, tren e and drol sounds tastey...lol


----------

